# Tamar Valley Beer Festival - Homebrewing Competition



## itmechanic (3/12/12)

Battle of the Brew - Have you got what it takes to be the Tamar Valley Beer Fest - home brew champion? Simply enter your sample of Home Brew to Luke @ Crown Cellars with a brief description of the style of beer and your name, contact details and the name of the beer. Finalists will then be chosen to compete at the TAMAR VALLEY BEER FESTIVAL - BATTLE of the BREW. The winner will receive a trophy and the opportunity to have his or her beer commercially brewed at Morrisons Brewery and then poured from the taps of one of Launceston's iconic venues. This is an amazing opportunity so get that Brew ready and head to crown cellars to enter. 
*Please note that entries must be "all grain" only!"
**Entrants must provide 4 stubbies
***Winner must be available during brewing process
For more info please email [email protected]


----------



## Guysmiley54 (3/12/12)

itmechanic said:


> Battle of the Brew - Have you got what it takes to be the Tamar Valley Beer Fest - home brew champion? Simply enter your sample of Home Brew to Luke @ Crown Cellars with a brief description of the style of beer and your name, contact details and the name of the beer. Finalists will then be chosen to compete at the TAMAR VALLEY BEER FESTIVAL - BATTLE of the BREW. The winner will receive a trophy and the opportunity to have his or her beer commercially brewed at Morrisons Brewery and then poured from the taps of one of Launceston's iconic venues. This is an amazing opportunity so get that Brew ready and head to crown cellars to enter.
> *Please note that entries must be "all grain" only!"
> **Entrants must provide 4 stubbies
> ***Winner must be available during brewing process
> For more info please email [email protected]



Sounds good, I'm in 

Any recommended styles or suggestions?


----------



## ianh (4/12/12)

itmechanic said:


> **Entrants must provide 4 stubbies
> ***Winner must be available during brewing process
> For more info please email [email protected]



Stubbies what's those?
Don't even think I have 4 750ml bottles of one brew.
But hope to see you there.


----------



## dago001 (4/12/12)

Winner must be available to clean Pauls mash tun etc.
Might brew something for this.
Ianh. If you want to enter I can help you with filling from your keg.


----------



## itmechanic (4/12/12)

Open to all styles, as long as they are all grain.

And it must be able to be brewed commercially eg. 3KG rasberries in a 20L brew is a LOT of rasberries when scaled up to 500L.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Blitzer (4/12/12)

itmechanic said:


> Open to all styles, as long as they are all grain.
> 
> And it must be able to be brewed commercially eg. 3KG rasberries in a 20L brew is a LOT of rasberries when scaled up to 500L.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!



That's only 75kg of Raspberries


----------



## dago001 (4/12/12)

itmechanic said:


> Open to all styles, as long as they are all grain.
> 
> And it must be able to be brewed commercially eg. 3KG rasberries in a 20L brew is a LOT of rasberries when scaled up to 500L.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Well there goes my Japan style rice lager. I suppose the rice could be soaked over might in the mash tun. All 50 kgs of it.


----------



## jlm (4/12/12)

I'd better get brewing.....How does your brewery like 30% rye Paul?


----------



## Spork (4/12/12)

I might need some tips on filling stubbies from a keg.
I found some bottles of oatmeal stout today, from Oct. 2011, didn't think I had any left. Can I enter 2 longnecks instead of 4 stubbies?


----------



## itmechanic (4/12/12)

Willing to give both the rye and rice a go if either was a winner. Push the boundaries, lets show people what home brewing is all about.


----------



## dago001 (4/12/12)

ok then - rice and polenta pilsner it is then.


----------



## dago001 (4/12/12)

Got some serious competition here fellas. My 17 year old daughter is brewing for this comp on Friday. Does a very nice brew she does. You blokes better make sure you are on the ball - don't want to get pipped by somebody not even old enough to drink what she brews.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## DanteHicks (8/12/12)

What time frame are we looking at Paul? When does Luke need the sample?


----------



## hyjak71 (8/12/12)

according to the email I received, entries close January 1st. 

Which is a mighty tight dead line IMO


----------



## Guysmiley54 (8/12/12)

hyjak71 said:


> according to the email I received, entries close January 1st.
> 
> Which is a mighty tight dead line IMO



Especially if you bottle condition!! Good luck all


----------



## iparr (30/12/12)

Can anyone tell me whether there are any other requirements for this comp, other than what has been discussed in this thread to date? I did send an email but never got a reply!

Cheers Chief


----------



## dago001 (31/12/12)

Brew what ever you like, although it is getting a little close to the closing date (12th January). I never got a reply from my email either, but talking to Paul and Luke, it seems any style of beer is ok. Just enter, is all I can say.
I have 2 entries in at the moment, there is no limit to how many you can enter, plus there is not any entrance cost either.
Hope that helps a little.
Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## iparr (1/1/13)

Thanks LagerBomb, that all I need to know
CheersChief


----------



## Guysmiley54 (14/1/13)

Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## DanteHicks (15/1/13)

Not yet, but entries only closed last night. I would imagine we wont know the shortlist until tonight at the earliest, maybe even tomorrow night.


----------



## DanteHicks (17/1/13)

Any word yet guys?


----------



## Guysmiley54 (17/1/13)

Just got a call, in the final four! Heading up to Launceston for the weekend


----------



## DanteHicks (17/1/13)

Congrats. Guess I will see you there. There are a whole bunch of us meeting at 3 on Saturday at the crown tent.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (17/1/13)

Sounds like a plan. I'll have swmbo and kids in tow but will be looking forward to meeting a few of the fellas in person


----------



## jlm (17/1/13)

No phone call here.....but time got away from me so I didn't get an entry in so I'm not entirely surprised. Anyone else?


----------



## DanteHicks (17/1/13)

I entered, no call though, can only assume I didnt pass muster. Best of luck to everyone who did though, I look forward to a pint or 2 of the winner.


----------



## probablynathan (17/1/13)

Got a call, Made it into the final four.
Looking forward to a great weekend and meeting everyone. See you there.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (17/1/13)

Good job Nath! See you there


----------



## dago001 (23/1/13)

Okay, seeing as there hasn't been any results posted about the "Battle of the Brew", I will give some feed back. I enjoyed the comp, and Michael Jackson was a good MC. It would have been good if they had a small PA to use as at times it was hard to here. It seems they were a bit disappointed with the amount of entries, however, with the short amount of time we were given to come up with an entry, I think they were lucky to get the amount that they did. I also thought that there was a distinct lack of communication about some of the finer details like "when entries close" ....
Overall, it was fun, and I think that the idea of having some of the finalists supply a few bottles for the other finalists to try after judging is a great idea.
On the negative side, the only down side I can think of is that beers arent judged by styles.
Maybe next year we will have to think inside the box a little.
Anyway, for those interested, here is the recipe for the Dark Lager that I entered.
Turned out a good drop

Dark Lager

Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 22.2 (EBC): 43.7
Bitterness (IBU): 22.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

72.49% Pale Ale Malt
17.66% Vienna
4.28% Crystal 30
2.79% Special Roast
2.79% Wheat Malt Midnight

0.8 g/L Northern Brewer (9.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.2 g/L PH 5.2 @ 5 Minutes (Mash)
0.2 g/L PH 5.2 @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Brewbrite @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Multi Step mash infusion - 
54°C for ten minutes
62°C for 40 mins
69°C for 20 mins
Mash out at 76°C for 10 mins
Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 12°C with Saflager W-34/70 (Ferment was started at 18°C and dropped 2°C every 2 days until 12°C was reached)

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Cheers
LagerBomb


----------



## itmechanic (23/2/13)

Brewed the winning beer today "Rabbit Trap Kolsch" With the winner Owen and his son, great day in great company.
The beer should be out in 3 to 4 weeks time, i will post again when pouring locations are confirmed.


----------

